# Another day, another theory



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just come up with a new theory for LG that makes sense to me at least. Could it be Molybdenum deficiency? WTF is Molybdenum you ask? its a little known mineral that the body needs to keep the optimal sulfur balance in the body. This would make sense as certain foods high in sulfur tend to be triggers for my LG such as chocolate, coffee, green veggies, onions, milk ect..

I will admit that perhaps this LG problem is multi-faceted and includes a prolapse (which makes our cases rare) or weakened nerves but at the same time I do know that some foods seem to trigger it as well. When I eat high copper or sulfur foods I usually get a reaction within 30mins to a few hours later. Red wine gives me LG (loaded with sulfites), most commercial foods also contain preservatives and thus sulfites. Hell even body wash and dish washing soap contains sulfites. So maybe by curing half the problem (the inflammation) the rest will fall into place (ie. normal function of the bowels)

The fact that your body is ingesting sulfur without the required Molybdenum to balance it out is propably whats causing the problems such as inflammation of the colon, foul smelling stools, discharge ect. This may also be why some people suggest that the smell is coming from their sweat, skin and mouth. Could it be that the body is trying to get rid of the excess sulfur because the mineral that is supposed to deal with it is lacking? Also keep in mind that sulfur is one of the compounds that causes feces to smell the way it does.

I found this post which explains alot about the subject, what to avoid and how to fix it. I have personally been having some success with supplementation after two weeks. I plan to add a plant-derived vitamin C to the mix as well and try to avoid sulphur and high copper foods as much as possible.

Let me know what you think.



> I didn't know where else to put this, but signed up so I could alert sulfite/sulfur sensitive individuals to a now-well-proven fix. In my own efforts to learn how to rid myself of health problems (including depression, mood swings, biochemically triggered anger/frustration/nervousness/fear, chronically swollen tonsils/lymph nodes, skin problems, digestive problems, anemia, and others, all happening at once), I've learned how to help people with many of their problems, and I've learned a lot about health. I dig health research and healing so much now that it's nearly all I love to do!
> 
> I've now personally been behind the cures of at least two sulfur-sensitive individuals -- three including myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Good find. If anything, we can at least become experts in exercise, biology, chemistry and nutrition. If you're going to read more into this, consider adding content to the molybdenum deficiency article.


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

That's very interesting posts. Aside from good diet etc. there is a lot of mechanisms that can help you improve your living with IBS, although not many people here can say anything about them as it requires extensive biological knowledge, therefore the best starter point is to keep your diet on point and another factors and only after that starting experimenting with supplying yourself with stuff like Mb, L-carnitine and other supplements that will probably improve your life. Worth to say here is also that without good diet etc. all the smaller stuff won't impact to much, so sorting out basics then going for more advanced stuff with less impact, but enough impact to notice it in the long-run especially when you get more deeply into biochemistry and connect it with other supplements as well.


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

UPDATE:

It seems like I am getting better everday. I rarely get reactions anymore and my anxiety seems to be dying down. While I am still super paranoid around others and the thought "do I smell" pops up every once in awhile, it holds less power as before and I get over it much more quickly then before. I actually feel less depressed and cheerful.

In fact today I noticed that my neighbor closed his windows (usually he always leaves them open because of the smell) Just another small victory I suppose









My colon/anus seems tighter than before and I am passing more normal gas than before (farts that rumble lol). Funny thing is I can now actually smell my own farts where as in the past I couldn't because I assume I already smelled of them just walking around. The wetness down there is almost non existent as well. Stools are also coming out better formed.

I believe that sulphur may have been the root issue here, at least for me...inflamming the colon and thus weakening the muscles. It seems to all click in my head now...Before this LG shit happened I was eating like crap thus my molybednum stores were likely drained and then I traveled to a poor country and got scabbies ( related to lice) Doctor prescribed a sulphur cream to kill the bugs. It worked, But I still would get itchy feelings and so kept buying the cream and using it often (maybe bought 10 tubes in a year when I only really just needed one). This propably gave me a serious sulphur overload and because of the crap diet (not enought moly) Months later I started getting wetness downthere..It soon developed into odor as well.

A couple years ago I switched to a "healthy" diet that included lost of veggies, nuts and whole grains. This actually made me worse. Instead of getting LG every once in a while, I was litterally always smelling. I simply did not understand.

I should propably note that I still have bad breadth but its not a shit smell and I don't think the issue is related. I am a heavy smoker (I blame stress of having LG) and often have a white coated tongue and dry mouth. It usually goes away after using a tongue scrapper.



> can someone post a link to the actual supplements on Amazon? A Molby supplement and a vitamin C supplement please.


Pengu,

I don't feel comfortable posting links to any products here and am not even sure if it is allowed on this forum. However, If you would like, I can send you throught a PM the products that I have been taking personally. I recently re-ordered some moly ( a different brand) and I'd say its much more efficient then the 1st one I tried. I order off IHERB so im not sure if amazon would have these brands in stock.

I take 300mcg (2 pills) of chelated molybdenum with a single Vitamin C 500mg capsule (from organic acerola) right before bedtime. I once heard taking minerals was ideal before going to sleep for better absorbtion. I pop them away from any meals on an empty stomach.

I should propably note that I still have bad breadth but its not a shit smell and I don't think the issue is related. I am a heavy smoker (I blame stress of having LG) and often have a white coated tongue and dry mouth.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

So what have you been doing? Just taking Molybdenum and the diet?

Edit:

Sorry I just found the instruction at the bottom of your post


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey pokerface,

Yeah just chelated molly + acerola vitamin C (not absorbic acid) dosing is in my last post. Stay away from high copper and high Sulfur foods (eggs included)

I did notice on one of your earlier posts that eating chocolate and drinking lots of coffee set you back despite the heavy exercise regiment. This was always the case for me as well... These food are high in sulphur.

I personally think sulphur is causing the inflammation, anxiety and poor digestion and when combined with a weakened sphincter muscle causes us to smell. By addressing the muscle like you have been doing and showing others, it will help no doubt, but the moment you start binging on sulfur the inflammation will likely overpower any good that has been achieved in tighening those muscles.

I'm sure many others are low in molybednum but only have IBS and don't smell like us because they don't have the weakened sphincter like us. I always believed that this is a multi-faceted problem which makes these symptoms so rare. I mean people have weakened sphincters and incontenance, but do they smell like crap most of the day??? Its the combination of two problems that make us pariahs to the medical community I believe..

Since taking Molly inflammation in that area has died down drammatically, I still feel like something is off with the muscles down there, but at the same time they feel tighter..hard to explain. I bet if I were to start your excercises and take moly my condition would see even more results but I am simply too lazy and lack the time at the moment to put that much work in.

Diet right now is white bread, celery, cucumbers, tomatoes, potatoes, yogurt, chicken, tortilla chips, cheese, steak, shrimp, fish, oatmeal, fresh corn and lots of red amber beer. Beer and whitebread a few months ago would have triggered me no doubt.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Good to know you are better. The problem is that two weeks is the average time-span for people to say whatever they are doing is doing wonders. I guess 6 weeks is the right improvement threshold, because anything before that could call out a placebo-like effect. I am growing more into the psychological nature of Lg, of course along with all the weakening and miscoordination it gives as a consequence. By '"psychological nature" I mean that it is related to anxiety, I don't think it is a "made up" disease or anything like that. I will order the product, because why not


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't doubt that it could be placebo effect, however its been closer to 3 weeks and I have been steadily improving while at the same drinking heavily (normally drinking would always set me back) I have never seen such improvement in years. Right now is a good time for me, I actually want to go out and meet girls. Been going to bars being much more sociable.lately.

Its also the fact that it just all clicked in my head.

Bad diet + excessive sulfur cream + green veggies and other high sulfur foods trigger me + at one point taking MSM (Methylsulfonylmethane) really made me smell like crap constantly + scented body washes and perfumes/cologne makes me smell worse (they contain sulfites)

I mean if you want to test this theory, you could do the reverse and load up on high sulfur foods for a few days (onions, garlic, eggs, chocolate, avocados ect..) and try taking MSM pills for a couple days. That should do it....stock up on food thought because I advise not going out those days at all.

This may not be the end all cures, but if it can at least control my symptoms without having to exercise for 30-60 mins a day just to be normal, I'll take it. Lately I have been going to bars and drinking alot and for the most part haven't been getting any reactions from ppl. I do know that I sometimes have BB, but I don't think its related to LG.

Give it a shot, The Molly is dirt cheap at under $10, The vitamin C is more expensive at $20+ but i don't think its required, it just speeds the recovery as mentioned in my quote from my 1st post.

I also do agree with you about the psychological nature of Lg, it does not doubt play a part. I looked into neurotransmitters as a possible cure and did have abit of success with serotonin, but because of an inflamed intestine/colon (and thus inability to produce serotonin) it was never long lasting. Its very complex. I have spent $1000's on vitamins, tests and snake oils trying to get better and am in serious debt because of it. I am now more confident than ever that I have found one of the missing pieces to the puzzle with moly.

*Pengu,*

Yeah I tried PM'ing you earlier but kept getting errors. Here you go man. If you try this keep us updated, as will I. Good luck.

Solgar, Chelated Molybdenum, 100 Tablets

Nature's Way, Alive!, Fruit Source, Vitamin C, 120 Veggie Caps

Oh and btw, If next month this product is sold out everywhere I will be pissed


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Of course I believe you, I just have a hard time understanding how a pill may get a spinchter thight. It may reduces gas by 90% , but how does it prevent it from leaking out? Maybe it doesn't get detected because it is very little?
Just make sure you keep us updated!


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh I still get gas. Its just that I can feel it pass and control it better. I'm no expert on muscles, but I believe the excessive inflammation makes it harder for muscles to function properly. Also perhaps the undigested sulfur in the stools further causes damage as they pass through the colon. sulfur is also known as an irritant that can burn. This is why many claim to have heat, moisture and wetness around the anal region, I wager it must be from the inflammation.

There is still a problem with my bowel function, I can feel it. Its higher up and believe its just below or around the prostate. The muscle there feels weakened. But as its no longer inflammed, or at least not as much as before...things have improved drammatically for me,

You should try it out for a couple weeks Pokerface. Add the organic Vitamin C for quick results if you wish. While I cannot guarantee anything and it may not be a cure for you (everyone is different and we may not all be here for the same reason) its a $10 investment and at the very least it offers some hope. I would gladly spend the money for improvements this last weekI have been witnessing even if just a placebo.The day I lose all hope of a cure and normal life I will likely end my life.

I will update as often as I can! If you try the Moly, please let us know as well as I would love to hear other people's experience with it and really see if it is infact 100% the moly and not some other factors/changes to diet ect that I have done.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah I will definitively buy it, I read moly it is contained in chocolate too, which I really eat a lot. But yeah, trying don't cost a thing.
Keep us posted!


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I found my symptoms were getting worse on a Paleo diet. This was because I was eating a lot more animal protein to try to fill up on because veges aren't filling at all. All protein food is high in sulphur, which is degraded to hydrogen sulphide gas in the colon. A small amount of this gas is beneficial but too much is toxic. This gas is believed to be a factor in colitis and Crohns.

Apparently fatty meat is lower in sulphur but I haven't been able to find out why this is. The low FODMAP veges are lower in sulphur because they're starchy whereas the cruciferous veges, the FODMAPs, have more sulphur. I've known for a long time that low FODMAP veges are my safest food but I'm not sure if sulphur explains how we got IBS in the first place. I've had IBS all my life, but only went Paleo a few years ago, to try to beat the IBS.

Butter, being a pure fat, seems to be very low in sulphur as far as I know. Foods high in sulphur are the lean meats, seafood, eggs & dairy. Cruciferous veges, being carbs not proteins, are much lower in sulphur. Sulphur is mostly in amino acids, the sub units of protein.

We only need a small amount of fatty meat maybe every 2 to 3 days. Sulphur is an essential mineral, but you're better off getting the small amount you need from veges.


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

> Yeah I will definitively buy it, I read moly it is contained in chocolate too, which I really eat a lot. But yeah, trying don't cost a thing.
> Keep us posted!


Yeah I love chocolate as well...dark chocolate is a super food. It contains lots of minerals and amino acids. Even though chocolate does contain moly, I would personally however stay away from it for the time being because its also very high in sulfur and copper which would essentially undermine the moly.



> I ordered both they should be here this week. country life molby and bulk supplement vitamin C


Good luck buddy. Just make sure that its chelated molybednum and.....

"use a plant-source vitamin C (meaning, you can actually tell that 1-2 manufacturing steps previous the vitamin C was indeed a plant, not ascorbic acid isolated from bacteria farms), like from acerola, camu-camu (this is what I used, but it's not as cost effective as acerola), amalaki ("amla"), wolf berries, etc -- but not oranges, lemons, or other common citrus fruits. Add the vitamin C to every dose of molybdenum. Of course, the molybdenum will work all by itself, but the vitamin C helps the process along, and in upper doses makes a very effective antihistamine."



> I found my symptoms were getting worse on a Paleo diet. This was because I was eating a lot more animal protein to try to fill up on because veges aren't filling at all. All protein food is high in sulphur, which is degraded to hydrogen sulphide gas in the colon. A small amount of this gas is beneficial but too much is toxic. This gas is believed to be a factor in colitis and Crohns.
> 
> Apparently fatty meat is lower in sulphur but I haven't been able to find out why this is. The low FODMAP veges are lower in sulphur because they're starchy whereas the cruciferous veges, the FODMAPs, have more sulphur. I've known for a long time that low FODMAP veges are my safest food but I'm not sure if sulphur explains how we got IBS in the first place. I've had IBS all my life, but only went Paleo a few years ago, to try to beat the IBS.
> 
> ...


Meat and protein is fine for me as long as I don't go overboard. I eat meat for supper everyday. I cut way back on veggies because when I would eat them in the past my symptoms got worse. . I heard from somewhere that sulfur from meat is absorbed better in general than from veggie sources or dairy.

sulfur is indeed an essential mineral but the problem here is that molybednum is required to help the body deal with sulfur. I believe, current farming methods are depleting moly from the soil while the proliferation of sulfur being in soaps, additives and perservatives for foods further tilts this balance. Junk foods make my symptoms worse, I used to think it was the sugar that triggered me, but am now starting to believe its actually the sulfites and perservatives added to prolong the shelf life.

Its funny that you mention FODMAP diet, most of the foods to avoid are high in sulfur. Maybe people with IBS should look to molybednum IMHO.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Come on, relax everyone.
I got Molybdenum Chelated by KAL on Amazon


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess everyone here tried Multi vitamin tablets. Most of them contain more than 100% daily percentage of Molybdenum. Therefore I feel its just a placebo effect







.

But if it really works for many of you then







, I am ready to try again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2017)

And you are correct Ocean, years ago i tried Centrum without improvments, i check on it´s page and it has Mo, but only the minimum daily dose, so that would be certainly insufficient if something is creating a problem for the body to absorb that Mo.


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

> How the hell am I supposed to know the manufacturing steps? Is it on the bottle? Lol...
> 
> you could have just posted the brand of the one that helped you but of course you wouldn't feel right doing that. It's much more helpful to post some arcane requirements instead of just telling people which one to take


Hey Pengu,

Actually I did post my supplements On 16 September:

"

*Pengu,*

Yeah I tried PM'ing you earlier but kept getting errors. Here you go man. If you try this keep us updated, as will I. Good luck.

Solgar, Chelated Molybdenum, 100 Tablets

Nature's Way, Alive!, Fruit Source, Vitamin C, 120 Veggie Caps"

What I meant for the Vitamin C is using a non-absorbic acid vitamin C from a fruit source. Maybe Absorbic acid will work..IDK..I'm just re-posting what I found on another forum about Sulfur sensitivities and the guy mentioned not using it. However he also mentions using moly alone will work, just takes longer.



> guess everyone here tried Multi vitamin tablets. Most of them contain more than 100% daily percentage of Molybdenum. Therefore I feel its just a placebo effect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multis made me worse, or at least did not help. In the original post on this thread the guy mentions...

"Molybdenum is now most often found in multi-vitamins, sometimes in a "chelated" form, but this usually won't help a sulfur-allergic individual, because of the binding agents, capsule ingredients, and types of sulfur added to multis. Sulfur's fine, and it's very good for you if it's the right type, but the amount of sulfur added to multis far exceeds the amount of molybdenum (going by biological necessity, not weight). I have worked in several vitamin shops, so I have plenty of time to get a look at vitamin recipes.

Worse yet, molybdenum containing vitamins typically set off a sulfur-sensitive person, which causes the symptoms I listed, which means they have an even harder time absorbing the molybdenum. Not only that, but several other ingredients in the pills (copper, for example, which is added in abundance) vie for absorption through the same means, which means molybdenum uptake is limited again. (Meaning: copper competes with molybdenum for absorption.) Copper piping has also been shown to be a problem-causer."

Hope this helps..

On a further note, I got a slight relapse on Sunday night after eating green peas. The night before I drank lots of hard liquor and red wine as well (probably lowered my moly stores). But the green peas are the ones that set me off I'm sure. But after taking some molybednum on an empty stomach I was better.

I now know to stay away from green beans and green peas (both high in sulfur) at least for the time being until I can restore my molly stores.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

How much change in improvement did you noticed with Molybdenum. Are you 100% cured?


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

I have improved alot over the last few weeks. There have been a few bumps along the road (such as eating green sulfur veggies and drinking wine) but, overall much improved. I'm still not at 100% cured but I will keep updating. Been eating alot of white bread and cheese lately...This would have been disastrous for my LG months ago.

Perhaps if I cut out cheese (dairy is high in sulfur), my recovery would be sped up..but at the moment its my only source of calcium and a major source of my vit B2.

Either way I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Pengu and Pokerface did you receive and start using molybdenum supplement? 
Any changes or improvements?
I ordered Thorne research molybdenum glycinate chelates -1000 mcg. Will receive it by tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

It hasn't arrived yet !


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got the package - 1000mcg molybdenum glycenate chelate
Took one pill yesterday night and one now. Lets see


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Mine got here today, says once a day.
Took first today.

To OP, how is going so far?


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

Give it a shot for a few weeks and let us know how it goes.

two important things to remember:

1)Take the molybednum away from copper foods (preferably on an empty stomach)

2) AVOID sulfur rich foods (dairy, chocolate, coffee, oignons, garlic (and powders) leeks, spinach, cabbage, tofu, radishes, peanuts, mustard, lentils, kale, green beans, peas, eggs, broccoli, asparagus, artichokes, beans of all sorts, turnip, cream, quinoa, whey and pineaple/papaya, bread made with whey, cysteine, eggs or enzymes and a few more...also check ingredients thoroughly, many contain sulfur such as calcium sulphate ect.

while taking a small amount of anyone of these foods might not cause too much trouble, avoid eating these a few times a day or in large amounts as they all get stacked up. Symptoms will usually start within 30 mins to a few hours.

Me personally I tested myself by going overboard with dairy for a few days and my symptoms worsened abit. I have been 3 days without dairy products and low sulfur foods only now and don't smell anymore judging by other peoples' reactions and the lack of stuffiness indoors.

I sincerely hope, that taking molybednum is not just a bandaid solution to my problem and that I can eventually return to eating sulfur foods at some point without smelling like ass. It could be a sulfur sensitivity, lack of an enzyme that breaks down sulfur or just a molybednum deficiency that is causing the problems...IDK. I do hope that it is just a deficiency, which would be easy to overcome.

I just realized that dosing can be anywhere from 500-1000mcg a day. My moly pills say 150mcg each (333% DV). andI was taking 2 a night for the last few weeks. Yesterday I droped 4 before bedtime had vivid dreams (I rarely dream) and this morning I felt energized and happy. I will be aiming for about 900mcg a day (6 pills spread out ) from now on to try an achieve a *lasting breakthrough*.

I will keep you all updated and good luck..I truly hope that it works as well for you guys as well as it has for me.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

It says it is toxic in the long run if you overtake.
I usually get rotten eggs smell after eating soy milk so I may wanna get a soy milk cappuccino to see it if works.

I don't eat any of the above but chocolate. I don't eat gluten, dairy just rarely. I have quit coffee a month ago.

So you'd say you had great improvement in the first two weeks and now it's getting back to normal if you don't avoid these foods?
Placebo effect is a real bitch


----------



## balesh (Apr 20, 2013)

> It says it is toxic in the long run if you overtake.


Yes, all mineral metals are toxic if overtaken such as zinc, copper ect.. However if your body is extremely low on this mineral or there is a great need for it i don't think it will toxic taking alot of it.



> I usually get rotten eggs smell after eating soy milk so I may wanna get a soy milk cappuccino to see it if works.


The rotten eggs smell is from undigested sulfur. Go a head and try it if you would like...then when symptoms come on try popping a few molybednum hours later to see if it helps neutralize the sulfur.



> So you'd say you had great improvement in the first two weeks and now it's getting back to normal if you don't avoid these foods?
> Placebo effect is a real ######


Yes, more or less.* But its not just a placebo effect*. This I am sure of because in the past I have experienced placebo effects numerous times and they usually last 1-2 weeks max.

At the very least I discovered the source (sulfur) that is causing me inflammation and thus LG. The question now is molybednum the cure? or just something that can help relieve symptoms(like a band-aid)...and if its not the solution/cure to the problem..what is?

Also in the original post the guy i quoted mentioned excessive protein consumption can lower molybednum stores. Also the fact that where I work we manufacture Barium sulfate products for X-ray in powder and liquid form. When working on the powder line the barium powder is easily inhaled and is thick in the air which could be giving me problems. In fact every two years the company have us go to a clinic to take x-rays to see if we have barium sulfate deposits in our lungs.. I got better when I was on vacation for three weeks.

This is why I think sulfur is the culprit.

-I can tace the beggining to using sulfur cream on my body excessively....6 months later I get LG.

-A "healthy" vegetable rich and thus high sulfur diet makes my symptoms worse.

-High dairy and coffee make me worse

-I work in pharmaceutical company that makes barium sulfate and inhale alot of it at work

Its a question of connecting the dots...For me at least


----------



## gas_leak (Oct 31, 2017)

Interesting theory balesh. I started using Garlic essential oil on my horse about 4 months ago. I usually use latex gloves but the oil is so strong I think it gets through. I started getting leaky gas within the last month (hard to say when for definite - at first I thought it was my work colleagues farting all the time)

I wonder if I just stop with the garlic essential oil the leaky gas will go away? (straw clinging here)


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Gas leak, it may be possible to decrease the smell by consuming fewer foods and products with sulfate and sulfur but considering everyone may have a different cause for LG, it is hard for everyone to determine what will cure us. But yes, you can stop taking garlic oil to see if it helps.


----------



## edi (Nov 15, 2017)

I just bought Molybdenum Glycinate with 1mg per capsule from Amazon, I am planning to take one per day to see if it can improve my LG problem. Also, I searched online and I found that caffeine can relax the internal anal sphincter muscle, so after I eliminated all teas, soft drinks, and chocolate, my LG improved a lot. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

fuck it im in also


----------

